# Renowned Mr. Brown & Mr. Wolfe



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 12, 2008)

The rains have finally stopped!  I've got two butts on the WSM for later today.  Pictures to follow.  It's too damn early in the morning to hassle with it...going back for ugly sleep.

Update:
This was sometime after 2AM.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm doing the butts as well.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great, Helen!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2008)

nic sharp pic


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2008)

I just licked the screen.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2008)

They are starting to look tastie!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 12, 2008)

Very Nice.  It is lunch time here.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Ms. Paradise


----------



## Unity (Jan 12, 2008)

Mmm. I love Renowned Mr. Brown. (Mr. Wolfe ain't bad, either.)

--John


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm going out for Sushi with the family.....


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 12, 2008)

Walking the shores of Lake Erie looking for washed up dead sheephead???


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 12, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Walking the shores of Lake Erie looking for washed up dead sheephead???



Or Coney Island whitefish??


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 12, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I'm going out for Sushi with the family.....



Spicy tuna, shrimp, cucumber inside
Salmon, avocado outside


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 12, 2008)

Now us po folks cant afford one of them fancy WSM's of course so I aint quite sure but instead of putting the butts side by side whut would be the ramifications of putting one on the top shelf and one on the bottom. Just trying to learn new things here. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2008)

If they fit side by side, I do it that way since they cook at the same rate (the bottom shelf is a little cooler) and are easier to access for bone wiggling or thermometer sticking.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 13, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now us po folks cant afford one of them fancy WSM's of course so I aint quite sure but instead of putting the butts side by side whut would be the ramifications of putting one on the top shelf and one on the bottom. Just trying to learn new things here. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


Having two grates to clean instead of one


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 13, 2008)

I use one grate if they will fit as well...cooks fine and less clean up.  Oh, I am not rich so a WSM is hardly an affluent piece.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice looking pig pieces Helen.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 13, 2008)

WELL, how did it taste?  Good looking pic there Helen.  I do agree with Brian J, NICE BUTT.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 13, 2008)

Where are the finished pictures, Helen??


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 13, 2008)

Brown on the left and Wolfe on the right....just in time for the Mr. Jessica Simpson Fashion Show.


----------



## Unity (Jan 13, 2008)

May I have a serving of each, please?

--John 
(Go Giants! Ugh, that's hard to say, but I'm for anybody against the Cowboys.)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looked great Helen


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok I'm getting the pitcher here.  Haven't done many butts on R2D2's but have done a boat load of split chickens on em. Notice with chickens the more space you have between the halves the better they seem to cook.  Meaning two halves on top and two halves on the bottom seem to work a bunch better than trying to cook 3 or 4 halves on the top. I attribute this to the proposition that once the top grate is blocked or mostly blocked it concentrates most of the heat on the bottom of the goods and doesnt allow much heat to circulate through the system..be reflected down from the dome lid etc. Guess two side by side butts dont block off as much of the grate as 3 or 4 chicken halves laid flat cuz the boy obviously come out with some purty nice looking butts

bigwheel




			
				Griff said:
			
		

> If they fit side by side, I do it that way since they cook at the same rate (the bottom shelf is a little cooler) and are easier to access for bone wiggling or thermometer sticking.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok I'm getting the pitcher here.  *Haven't done many butts on R2D2's *but have done a boat load of split chickens on em. Notice with chickens the more space you have between the halves the better they seem to cook.  Meaning two halves on top and two halves on the bottom seem to work a bunch better than trying to cook 3 or 4 halves on the top. I attribute this to the proposition that once the top grate is blocked or mostly blocked it concentrates most of the heat on the bottom of the goods and doesnt allow much heat to circulate through the system..be reflected down from the dome lid etc. Guess two side by side butts dont block off as much of the grate as 3 or 4 chicken halves laid flat cuz the boy obviously come out with some purty nice looking butts
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Jeff, I know from your posts you are referring to cookin on "R2D2" and that means a Brinkmann or Char Broil in your case.  THEY are not the same thing as a WSM by far.  That's comparing apples and oranges.  

In any case for short cooks cooking on both top and bottom grates may cause a problem if the temps don't have time to equal out.  However during long cooks, you are right you could cook one butt on the top and one on the bottom.  But, there's no advantage or disadbantage on long cooks such as a butt cook.  If there was a disadvantage it would be as stated before that you have two grates to clean versus one.  

BTW, Helen how did the butts turn out??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 13, 2008)

Helen, those looked fantastic, great job! BW, you're over thinking this!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 13, 2008)

Helen, the Mr. Brown looked great, however the
other one looked a little grainy....perhaps grinding
the rub into a powder would help.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Helen, the Mr. Brown looked great, *however the
> other one looked a little grainy....perhaps grinding
> the rub into a powder would help.*



Bubba is that you typing for Cappy?   

In all seriousness, what pic are you looking at Jim?  I don't see anything that looks grainy?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 13, 2008)

just being Cappy.  Nothing against Bubba.
Helen it looked great!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just being Cappy.  *Nothing against Bubba.*Helen it looked great!!!



I know.................it was against me you dummy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 13, 2008)

looks great Helen "ugly sleep" that's funny


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn Larry sure is sensative today!      :twisted:


----------



## Unity (Jan 13, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Damn Larry sure is sensative today!      :twisted:


But he's happier now -- the Cowboys lost.

--John
(Yeah, that means the Giants won, but that's okay -- Dallas is out. Did you see the expression on Jerry Jones' face?   )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 13, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would make one of the best priceless commercials ever! Lets go Giants!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 13, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":27dppros]Helen, the Mr. Brown looked great, *however the
> other one looked a little grainy....perhaps grinding
> the rub into a powder would help.*



Bubba is that you typing for Cappy?   

In all seriousness, what pic are you looking at Jim?  I don't see anything that looks grainy?[/quote:27dppros]

Now that was pretty funny for those in the know...


----------



## Finney (Jan 13, 2008)

Both looke great Helen..........


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 13, 2008)

OK...meat was excellent!  I made up a few bags for two different people to try.  I labeled the bags Brown and Wolfe.  My friend reported back that she liked the Wolfe one better and that the "brown sugar one - wasn't so good."  I'll report back on my coworker later this week.  I don't think either had ever had pulled pork.

Bigwheel: WSM is not expensive.  I bought mine for $168 total, you just need to know how to work the system.  Worth every penny.

WOO WOO go Chargers and Giants!!!!


----------



## Unity (Jan 13, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> WOO WOO go Chargers and Giants!!!!


Tough week ahead.

--John


----------



## john a (Jan 14, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Brown on the left and Wolfe on the right....just in time for the Mr. *Jessica Simpson (Talk about a great butt) *Fashion Show.



Very nice job on the butts Helen.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 14, 2008)

Well purty well work the same system on my big pit too...aka cooking with charcoal and chunks in the upright. It just bigger and rectangular but same general principle as using a WSM or an an ECB. Got a fire on the bottom...water pan comes next..then the meat.  Works best when the meat is spaced apart and the meat on the top rack is allowed to dribble down onto the stuff on the bottom. Now a butt or two on top of a brisket or two is the cat's meow. As long as there is room for the heat to circulate on all sides of the meat it be ok. Need a little space between the chunks of meat just like on all pits with more being better less.  Great job on the butts.  

bigwheel




			
				Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> OK...meat was excellent!  I made up a few bags for two different people to try.  I labeled the bags Brown and Wolfe.  My friend reported back that she liked the Wolfe one better and that the "brown sugar one - wasn't so good."  I'll report back on my coworker later this week.  I don't think either had ever had pulled pork.
> 
> Bigwheel: WSM is not expensive.  I bought mine for $168 total, you just need to know how to work the system.  Worth every penny.
> 
> WOO WOO go Chargers and Giants!!!!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 14, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> WOO WOO go Chargers and Giants!!!!



I'll agree with the first half of that sentiment, but I'm hoping Favre and the Packers will send the last remaining Manning home.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 14, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":bh04z1dq]
> 
> WOO WOO go Chargers and Giants!!!!



I'll agree with the first half of that sentiment, but I'm hoping Favre and the Packers will send the last remaining Manning home.[/quote:bh04z1dq]

I feel the old man will put the little boy in his place.  I could easily take those words back though


----------

